# Moebius....The Scarlet Viper



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic Kit and a look at the kit!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting with top fin on the Scarlet conversion kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cutting the Scarlet's swept wings.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will also be lighting the Scarlet running off a 9 volt.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cutting down the Scarlet's intakes.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Scarlet wings sanded and primed. Will ad some minute detail and some scribe lines.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see these fitted in. Going to look good :thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some test fitting of the Scarlet parts then onto the silicone!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

As I wait for parts to cure I thought I'd tackle the lights. For the engine thrusters I used 3 blue leds 3mm in size which fit perfectly dead center in the clear thruster kit part and they were attached with 5 minute epoxy.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A little teaser of my next project (with full build thread) after the Scarlet. The conversion kit for the Antique viper.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Viper build tip- Be sure to knock off the four tabs on the clear thruster part on the back for a flush fit!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Test fitting the BHP resin Scarlet parts.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The kit is design for landing gear down and in flight mode by removing the tabs on the landing bay doors. For me after removing the tabs the doors are very loose and fall into the bay well. A simple solution is to make a styrene shim to put in the bay and this will keep the doors from falling in and keep the doors level with the hull.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I always wonder where the actual design of the Scarlet Viper came from, or from who... Since this was something that was only used in the continuation novels by Richard Hatch and never depicted on film, how did anyone arrive at the actual physical appearance of it?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It is in the novels and in Battlestar Galactica the second coming trailer. Hatch and Steve Parady came up with the design of the Scarlet. The MMI conversion for the Monogram depicts the long barrel cg version in the trailer Mine is based off Steve's Parady's( who built the physical model) short gun version.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

sg-99 said:


> It is in the novels and in Battlestar Galactica the second coming trailer. Hatch and Steve Parady came up with the design of the Scarlet. The MMI conversion for the Monogram depicts the long barrel cg version in the trailer Mine is based off Steve's Parady's( who built the physical model) short gun version.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://youtu.be/_s8heJPX8xk


Too bad that never got made.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the cockpit in and cut out the view screen and added and epoxie in a green led to back light the screen decal. I debated weather to add anymore lights and went with just the screen light. Once the figure is in there won't be much to see.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up added some putty on the fuselage where I did not clamp it good enough and drilled out a hole in the resin intakes to fish the wires through.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

To attach the Scarlet wings I left the kit supplied wing stubs on and glued the new wings to kit making it sturdy and I will add some styrene strip to cover up the holes and to make it a part of the Viper.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wires all tidy up and got the Scarlet all assembled and attached to a R2 universial dome stand.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview vid of the build:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushed some light block and added some touch up putty on the Scarlet's wings.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some old school canopy masking on the Scarlet.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For inflight mode, added some putty to landing bay door sots and sanded smooth!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some primer action on the Scarlet.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview build vid of the Scarlet:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some test painting, Vallejo Model Air light grey will be for the base coat and a drop or two white in the base coat for the panel highlights.:thumbsup:


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

That is looking really slick!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Interesting was this just a short clip. or is there more to it.?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fixing some thruster light leaks on the scarlet with the aid of Tulip!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Adding some styrene strip detail to the scarlet.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the cockpit decal in the Scarlet. took a piece of scrap clear Lexan cut to shape and with some sandpaper sanded the back of the piece. this also helps to defuse the light. The decal went on great not to thick or thin and since not much can be seen in the cockpit I will put a wash in and do some dry brushing to bring out some detail.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

First full coat of the base color applied on the Scarlet.:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice twist on the kit!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Modified MMI and Moebius figure kit parts and now I have a Female pilot for the Scarlet.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

With the aid of airbrush and Liquitex inks started my weathering run on the Scarlet.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I always weather a model to a point and then add decals. This way you can have a guide line to finish off weathering the decals on the model. I airbrushed Future to the decal areas only and applied the decals now I am waiting for the decal solution to do it's magic!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview of painting and decaling in part 3:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Basic colrs applied to the pilot using vallejo brown,tan, gold and basic flesh. next will be a wash and some blending for the highlights.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished off the Scarlet. Testors flat coat to seal the model and a couple of drops of white glue to attach the canopy. Great kit, very fun build and I highly recommend for any modeler.:thumbsup:


----------

